
YouTube Demonetises Naomi Wu a.k.a. SexyCyborg - oger
https://twitter.com/realsexycyborg/status/1270525811074797568
======
llampx
I've noticed a huge uptick in actual porn in YouTube - from suggestive videos
like "lingerie try-ons" with corresponding patreon links to straight up
genitals. Meanwhile this is demonetized?

------
alpineidyll3
\- Videos exploiting the adoption and subsequent "re-homing" of a disabled
child YT: "OK let's keep those up!"

\- Wait, someone made a personal choice to have anime boobs, and make decent
product review videos? YT "Obscene! demonitized!" ... Think of the harm :P

Way to prioritize your powers of censorship for good there Youtube :P

Silicon valley is proving to be as regressive an arbiter of social mores as TV
was before it, and newspapers and churches before that.

------
cjbprime
Was the whole channel demonetized, or one video?

~~~
0xdeadb00f
The tweet only mentions one video I think

~~~
smokelegend
This is another video she's had striked by yt. Sad, she's a great content
creator and smart lady.

After Namoi's demoralizing experience with vice media and make mag; there
seems to be a backlash campaign against her.

She doesn't deserve this negative image for existing in the "modern" world.

